# Water Hose 2000 Beetle 2.0



## anyurb (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a 2000 VW Beatle 2.0. The water hose that connects to the water pump and to some other part of the engine has broken at the connection. Can you tell me what the name of this hose and how to recoonect it?


----------

